

Virtualenv Vs VirtualenvWrapper - thes_kumar
http://saurabh-kumar.com/blog/virtualenv-vs-virtualenvwrapper.html

======
rulethr33
Well, I like the fact using this setup I am able to search for code and class
definitions very easily, without going though an extra step of configuring
virtualenv wrapper.

